# My symptons - sound familiar?



## key (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm a 22 y/o male and have had a bad stomach since I was about 10. It seems to run in the family - both my sisters and my mom have a similar problem. We call the aches 'stomach attacks', since it seems like something is attacking our stomachs.Basically, anytime I eat a large meal, or anything really greasy, I have to use the restroom almost as soon as I'm done eating. Sometimes it doesn't happen, but more often than not, it does. On my mom's recommendation I started taking fiber wafers every morning. I eat one a day. This helped me become regular (I pretty much go once a day now), but I still have some occasional pain after eating large meals (especially a lot of steak). It feels like I can feel chunks of food being pushed through my system - to the point to where I can feel it if I put my hand on my stomach. Also, sometimes I pass food extremely quickly. Does this sound familiar to any of you? Is there anything else I should try for this? How can you tell the difference between IBS and Crohn's?Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, to be sure that it is IBS you have to have other things like Crohns and ulcerative colitis are ruled out. They can be very serious and mimic IBS symptoms. The main differences between IBS and crohns though can be bleeding, fever, weight loss, muscle pains. But you need to see a doctor.Hope this helps. Nikki


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

Key:It seems as though you have a rather clear idea of what causes your symptoms to flare up (you mention problems with big meals, greasy food, and lots of steak). I highly recommend eliminating these things from your diet. It would be quite bizarre to continue to eat things that cause your symptoms, then look for something else (like a drug or a supplement) to cover up these symptoms. Gastron


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes Gastron, you are right, but you should see a doctor just to make sure it is nothing else.Nikki


----------



## key (Aug 5, 2003)

I have an appointment set for tomorrow.. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

people with Crohn's or UC usually have D, and only rarely C.usually it is consistant D... not attacks every few days or weeks, but it will be the same every day... liquid D 6+ times a day, every day, and many people wake up up at night to have D. people with Crohn's or UC will usually have abnormal blood tests results, low red cell count, high white cell count, and elevated SED rate (ESR test).good luck at your appointment!Kate


----------



## key (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info.I went in today and told him everything that's been going on.. And about my family history. He says I have mild IBS - which I tend to agree with. After reading some of the posts on here I've realized that I'm a lucky one.He gave me Bentyl. I read up on it some, and it seems that some people take it everyday, and others just take it before/after they eat. I'm leaning towards the before I eat method, since my pain is usually just after I eat. Does this sound correct? I don't want to take it all the time if I don't have to - especially after reading some of the side effects..Thanks!Key


----------

